# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  التعامل مع سلوكيات الاطفال

## Ms.CoOL

موضوع فعلن حلو ومفيد لنا 

تسلمين و بانتظار البقية

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## perfect

واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد روعة تسلم يدينج حبوبة وأنا فعلا استفدت من الغضب لدى الطفل لأنه ولدي عمره سنة ونص بس دايما لما يحاولون الأهل ينرفزوه يقوم يصارخ عليهم ويقول كلمات مش مفهومة ويعجبهم ودايما يتعمدون يزعجون عشان يعيد الحركة ..............وهذه الحركة مضايقتني أخاف ولدي يتعود على العصبية

----------


## ام بسمة

مشكككككورة الغالية على هالموضوع الرائع وانا عندي بنت عنيدة و استفدت وايد من الموضوع وكيفية التعامل وياها 
تسلمين الغالية و بانتظار جديدج

----------


## عيون زوجها

يزااااااااااااااج الله خير الغالية على هالنقل المفيد وننتظر جديدج عشانا

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

تسلمين على الموضوع

----------


## megastore

ربي يعطيج العافيه ع هخالمجهود اختي  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

مشكوووووووورة

----------


## *تووووتة*

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## قمر السعيد

مشكورة الله يعافيج

----------


## امسيان

مشكوووووووووووووووره

----------


## meera20012

سلمتي........ صح اللسانج بنتي عنيديه بس أنا حاطة اعتبار التغيرات الفسيلوجيه للطفولة المتأخرة التي تسبق المراهقة ....... بصراحة بالرغم من اني تربويه بس بعد احس بالصعوبه ......لكن كان الله في عوني ... و هداها ربي و أصلح حاله ......لاتنسون تدعون لعيالكم و الله ان ربي سميع مجيب الدعاء ...... و الحمد لله أنا شبه على بر الأمان بفضل ربي علي و على عيالي.

----------


## منى الحمادي

موضوع رائع ومفيد ومتميز

يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

معلومات مفييييييييييده تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## أم رواني

يزاج الله كل خير...

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## جرح وحداوي

موووضووع من جد راائع جدا يزاج الله الف خير ويعطيج العافية نستنى المزيد ان شاء الله واتمنى لوبهالقيمة تحطي موضوع عن المراهقين وكيفية التعامل معاهم
بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اشكر الادارة ن ثثبيث موضوعي و هذا يحفزني لان اجتهد اكثر بهاذ القسم و افيد السيدات


حبوبه موضوعج ما تثبت الا لانه يستاهل و يفيد الكل
الله يوفقج يارب و للأمام سر

----------


## ام حنشال

*أعتقد انه كثير من الامهات يعانون من هالمشاكل..

وطبعا الاكثريه يحلونها بالطريقه السلبيه كالضرب والصراخ...واتمنى من كل الامهات يتعاملون برويه مع أطفالهم

وطبعا انا من ضمنهم..

تسلمين ع الطرح الرائع والدروس الطيبه وان شاء الله كل أم بطبقها..*

----------


## شادية حمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Amy909

تسلم ايديج على هالموضوع المفيد أختي

----------


## uaenights

تسلمين اختي علي الموضوع الرائع 

انا ولدي من النوع العنيد وكل الاسئله اللي حطيتها في قسم الطفل العنيد كان جوابها نعم 

واحاول اكون هادية لكن بسبب العيش في بيت اهل الزوج للاسف مااقدر اربي ولدي بالطريقة الصح

----------


## lama86

ما شالله عنك معلوما ت حلوة و ان شالله الكل يستفاد منها
و ياريت كل ام تهتم بطفلها و يكون هدف حياتها انو تسويه مبدع مفكر و مصلح بهل البلد 
ورح نعيش احسن عيشة باذن الله

----------


## روح الانين

مشكورة الغالية على النصائح المفيدة ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بنت ماهر

مشكوره حبيبتي على الموضوع الجميل وايد استفدت منه لاني عندي ولد وبنت الله يحفظهم بس وايد عنيدين ويسبيبولي احراج عند الناس

----------


## عاشقه الورود

تسلمين على الموضوع الررررررررررررررائع

----------


## Dorat.Rak

مشكورة أختي

----------


## مها جميرا

معلومات مفيدة ماشاء الله 

شكرا عزيزتي على هالموضو ع..

----------


## غلا الرشايدة

يعطيج العافية

----------


## الجوهرة المصونة

الصراحة الموضوع وايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــد مفيد
جزاج الله خيراً 

بس ياريت تكملي
واتفيديني في موضوع النشاط الزايد

----------


## umsara11

استغفر الله لي ولزوجي ولاهلي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته...

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## مطر البلاد

يزاج الله خير افدتينا

----------


## مها جميرا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## noor747

سلمت يداك على هذا الطرح الرائع والمفيد

ننتظر المزيد

----------


## Miss_Beauty

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## nada777

اولا شكرا على الموضوع رائع بس انا اواجه مشكلة مع ابني . 
عندي عمر عمره 3 سنوات ادخلته الحضانه قبل 3 شهور و من فترة بسيطة صرت الاحظ انه يخجل من التعامل مع الناس عندما اكون انا او ابوه معه !!! و سالت مشرفته اذا بتصرف بخجل لما يكون بالحضانه قالتلي لاء و فعلا كتير مرات بروح اخده من الحضانه و بكون بلعب و بقمه نشاطه و لما يشوفني يختبئ و يضع اصبعه بفمه لا اعرف السبب و هيك كمان بتصرف مع ابوه!! هل لديكم اي تفسير لهاده السلوك

----------


## قايدة الضبى

:SalamAlikom:  

مرحبا اختي بغيت مساعدتج ولدي عمره 4 سنين و يعض الاطفال الي معاه في الحضانه رمسته و حاولت افهمه بس ماشي فايده والله تعبت مب عارفه كيف اتصرف معاه دخيلج ساعديني و قوليلي كيف اتصرف ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام س

يـزآآج الله خيير ع هالطرح الرآئع
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
ودي ~~

----------


## om_shamsa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أولا أحب أشكرج يالغلا على الموضوع الحلو 

والطرح اللي هو اكثر من رائع


وبالفعل هالموضوع جدا مهم كل ام واخت تمر عليه وتقراه


لانه على بساطته بس فيه حلول لمشاكل ممكن نشوفها بسيطه لكن لو ماعالجناها في الوقت المناسب ممكن تتفاقم 

لدرجة نوصل فيها بالشلل في حل المشكله مع سلووكيات الاطفال



وأنا أم لثلاث أطفال 

وعن نفسي قمت اعاني من هالمشكله مع بنتي الكبيره 

بالذات في موضوع الاكل ما اتطيع تاكل الا بالزور ومن يديه

واختها لي اصغر عنها تاكل روحها تخيلوا 

احاول معاها انها تاكل روحها تقولي انتي اكليني مع انه المفروض العكس العوده بروحها تاكل والصغيره انا أأكلها


بس شو اسوي تغمضني خصه ان الفرق بينهن سنه ونص وبنتي الثالثه توها شهرين

واعاااني من مشكله ويا بنتي الثانيه لي عمرها سنه وتسع شهور واللي هي انها دوم تمجع شعر ختها العوده ... اقل شي يصير امبينهم مدت يديها على راس ختها وختها العوده اتم اتصيح من العوار... 

والله مادري شو اسوي وياها؟؟؟؟

----------


## فلة للأبد

up up 
Thank's

----------


## أم حمــد3

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## بنت القران

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الطيب 
نفعني وايد موضوعك 
عندي ٤ اطفال كل واحد يحمل صفة من الصفات المذكوره

----------


## huda2011

مشكورة على هذا الموضوع .

----------


## خديجه4

مشكورة على الموضوع الرااااااائع الى خذيت منه افكار في كيفية التعامل مع أولادي تسلمين واتري كل جديد

----------


## ريم السعيدي

مشكوووووووووووووووره يزااج الله خيييير

----------


## WFOY

تسلمين حبوبة عالموضوع فعلا احنا محتاجين لمثل هالمواضيع

----------


## شانيل82

*يعطيج الف عافية على الموضوع المهم الذي يغفل عنة الكثيرين*

----------


## &غرام سلطان&

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## red_rose7788

مشكووورة اختي على طرح الموضوع ... جدا مفيد ^__^

----------


## ام الغلا 2

مشكورة اختي ما قصرتي

----------


## شانيل82

جزاج الله خير 
ومشكورة على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ام ابراهيم 90

الموضوع قمه الروعه الله يحفظج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

مشكوووره أختي

----------


## ام ريم الحلوه

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## حورالعين4

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alnoore

تسلمين موضوع جدآ مفيد جزاج الله خير...

----------


## ليندااااا



----------


## *عســـولة*

وين الموضوع مب طالع عندي

----------

